# Holiday Auctions??



## hibbert6 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm looking at an auction by Holiday Group - also known as "Holiday Auctions".  They claim to own the timeshares they're selling (they probably do) but they don't use a closing service - well, they do, but it's their own "Holiday Closing Services" and there's no escrow or closing fees - just resort transfer and government recording fees. 

1.  Is it safe to not use escrow?

2. They also say to expect to wait 6-8 months for the deed.  Is that typical in Hawaii???

3. Anybody familiar with this company?

Dave


----------



## tombo (Nov 8, 2007)

If they won't close the sale using a bonded ,licensed, closing company that puts your money in escrow, tell them to forget it. I have purchased over 20 timeshares resale and the only time I got ripped off was when they told me not to worry, they would save me time and money closing it themselves as they did with hundreds of sales. I paid in full and they never ever delivered my week I purchased. Too many deals out there to take a chance on a company that won't work with you. Use a bonded closing company with escrow or no sale period is my best advice.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Nov 8, 2007)

*Time amount to close by Holiday*

A Hawaiian resort that Holiday has for sale, that I purchased recently from an owner, lists  the time it takes to close is approx 6-8 months. My purchase took 1.5 months from the time we started escrow until recording. I don't know why they showed the description with such a long time to close. This is not one of those resort that has ROFR.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 17, 2007)

If this is the Holiday Group on the west coast, they have a good reputation. They do overcharge a bit on the closing, so factor that into the cost. They sometimes make errors in their listings, but have a decent reputation for making things right.

I've bought three units from them. Two went without a hitch. The third dragged on for a year and they finally decided they didn't have clear title and refunded my money. I was very sad, since I REALLY wanted the property.

Do a search and you'll find several previous discussions of them. Mostly fairly positive.

Sheila


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 21, 2007)

Our experience with Holiday Group has been mixed.  We've had three Hawaii transactions with them.  Two were purchased from them directly, and cleared in a matter of about 2 1/2 months.  One transaction was an ebay auction that took about 5 months to settle.  I'd do business with them again directly, but have shied away from their ebay items.

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 22, 2007)

I just had a huge ordeal with Holiday over a misleading eBay ad.  They came through in the end, but it was very difficult to communicate with Donna.  She was rather like a broken record with her responses.  "Hey, your ad says one thing, you say another, but I want what your ad says......"

It was a BLUE week at a resort we love and have owned for a long time.  No one would buy that week from them, so I at least appreciate the value of the place.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 22, 2007)

HG will make good (or return your money) on whatever is in print, work with them, ignore the poster above who says don't.
HG eBay auctions are what they couldn't get sold otherwise.
Donna is overworked and gives TERRIBLE customer service.
I've had problems with HG, Donna in particular, but they've always been resolved to my satisfaction.
It's always the case that you should just take into account CC in the total purchase price, if it's all listed you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## nazclk (Nov 23, 2007)

*Holiday group*

they do resolve issues, however it takes a long time while they have YOUR money, I wonder if it was the other way around how quick would they take care of the problem


----------

